# E-Rx question



## Texascoder64 (May 18, 2013)

If a practice sucessfully reported the 10 rx's for the 6 month reporting period that ended June 30, 2012, then is that all that is required to not have any further penalties going forward in 2013, 2014?  
My EMR program is stating that G8553 is an invalid code - so I am assuming there are no other codes to use.  Is this correct? 
If that is true, then do we just keep e-prescribing as usual and no further reporting is needed?


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 19, 2013)

You are required to enter HCPCS Code G8553 every year. I believe it is 25 for claim based reporting. you may want to reach out to your EHR vendor support line because it is a valid code. here is a link to CMS that may assist you. 

Good Luck 

http://www.physiciansfirst.com/uploads/images/documents/2013ERxClaimsReportingPrinciples.pdf


----------



## mgord (May 22, 2013)

Our practice successfully reported the 10 e-RX with code G8553 to avoid the penalty and that was supposed to be all we had to do. However we just noticed that they still applied the penalty even though we reported the 10 to avoid it. So now they are reversing the payments on this provider all the way back to January 1, 2013 for this provider to pay back the 1% adjustment they should never have taken which is creating a posting nightmare. 
G8553 is still a valid code, I would reach out to your EMR and find out why its stating this is invalid. Its my understanding that you still have to report that code 10 times again by June 30, 2013 to avoid the penalty for 2014. There is also a new exception if you are attesting as a Meaningful User then you can request exemption from the penalty I believe. You only have to report the 25 if you are trying to get incentive payment which is no longer an option going forward from 2013 I'm fairly certain.


----------



## phippsrachel (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay, I have some further questions on this Meaningful use E-Rx. We are new to the whole Meaningful Use situation. I understand that we have to report 10 e-Rx with G8553. Do those 10 e-Rx's have to be Medicare patients or is it 10 total patients in the practice? Also, those 10 e-Rx's are from each calendar year or a grand total. We began e-Rx in July of 2012. Any information that would shed light on this situation would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mhstrauss (Jun 10, 2013)

phippsrachel said:


> Okay, I have some further questions on this Meaningful use E-Rx. We are new to the whole Meaningful Use situation. I understand that we have to report 10 e-Rx with G8553. Do those 10 e-Rx's have to be Medicare patients or is it 10 total patients in the practice? Also, those 10 e-Rx's are from each calendar year or a grand total. We began e-Rx in July of 2012. Any information that would shed light on this situation would be greatly appreciated.



For the e-Rx program, the 10 e-Rx's do have to be Traditional or Railroad Medicare patients (no replacement plans).  This is per calendar year.  The 10 G8553's must be submitted on a valid claim with a qualifying service by June 30, 2013 to avoid the penalty in 2014.  If the provider also meets 25 by December 31, they may qualify to receive a bonus (if the provider does not receive the MU bonus the same year).


----------



## ReneeGillam CPMA CMOM CMC (Jul 18, 2013)

10 were required by 6/30 then a total of 25 by the end of December for the year you were reporting.


----------



## ReneeGillam CPMA CMOM CMC (Jul 18, 2013)

10 per provider were required by 6/30 then a total of 25 per provider by the end of December for the year you were reporting.


----------

